# Confirmation des dates de fin de contrat



## Nanie (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
J’aurais besoin d’une confirmation au sujet des dates à mettre sur la lettre de licenciement que je ne vais pas tarder à recevoir SVP. Les 2 contrats pour une fratrie ont  debuté  le 01/09/2021 en année complète et se termineront le 31/08/2022 suite à la séparation des parents et leur déménagement. J’ai pris 1 semaine de vacances à Noël, 1 à Pâques et 3 semaines en août 2022 (du 08/08/22 au 28/08/22). Le préavis est bien de 15 jours et il faut ôter les vacances ce qui nous ramènerait à une remise en main propre le 27/07/2022 ?
Merci d’avoir pris le temps de me lire et me répondre.
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour. 

Combien de jours ouvrables avez vous acquis au 31 mai 2022


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Avez vous déduis la semaine de décembre 2021 et celle d'avril 2022 de votre salaire car congés non acquis ou les avez vous pris par anticipation ? 
Car seul les CP acquis repoussent le préavis


----------



## Nanie (6 Juillet 2022)

22 jours acquis pardon (vilain correcteur !!!)


----------



## Nanie (6 Juillet 2022)

Non il y a eu maintien de salaire donc pris par anticipation


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

01/09/2021 en année complète et se termineront le 31/08/2022 

Du 1er sept 2021 au 31 mai 2022 
22 jours ouvrables acquis 
12 jours pris par anticipation 
Reste 10 jours ouvrables acquis 

Sur les 3 semaines de congés d'août 2022 (du lundi 08/08/22 au samedi 27/08/22) seul les 10 premiers jours ouvrables sont acquis 
Soit du 8 au 18 août 

Pour une fin au 31 août 2022

Du lundi 21 juillet au dimanche 7 août 
18 jours de préavis 
Suspendu du lundi 8 au jeudi 18 aout
Du vendredi 19 au mercredi 31 août 
13 jours de préavis


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Les parents te devront tes cp acquis du 1er juin au 31 aout 
2,5 pour juin
2,5 pour juillet 
2 jours pour août car une partie est en congés non acquis
Soit 7 jours ouvrables acquis 

Salaire brut / 26 * 7 jours = maintien de salaire 
Tu compares avec les 10 % des salaires bruts perçus


----------



## Nanie (6 Juillet 2022)

Merci pour votre réponse, très précise, j’ai fait un contrat occasionnel en septembre et un avenant au 1er octobre, j’ai un enfant de moins de 15 ans, et je suis en Alsace Moselle, du coup il y a 10 jours pris en anticipation et 12 jours acquis (semaine après noël férié le 01/01 non compté et le 15/04 non compté), j’avais mis une réponse plus tôt  qui a été annulée  apparemment… merci à tous ceux qui ont répondu


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Pourquoi 10 jours par anticipation ? 
1 semaine de congé c'est du lundi au samedi soit 6 jours ouvrables


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Ok pour les 2 jours sup par enfant à charge âgé de moins de 15 ans au 30 avril 
Mais à calculer au 31 mai 2022 pas en fin de contrat


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Dans les 22 jours acquis au 31 mai 2022 il y avait déjà les 2 jours enfants 
Et c'est 1 fois par an si tu terminés la période de référence du 31 mai


----------



## Nanie (6 Juillet 2022)

Car le 01/01 et le 15/04 (Alsace Moselle) sont fériés donc non comptabilisés et oui les 2 jours enfants sont comptabilisés en mai uniquement


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Ok c'est tout bon 😋


----------



## Nanie (6 Juillet 2022)

Magnifique le chat, gris bisous à tous les 2, merci encore


----------



## Nanie (6 Juillet 2022)

Je viens de voir que le 15/08 est férié également !!! Mdr…bonne continuation assmatzam…


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Nanie a dit: 


> Magnifique le chat, gris bisous à tous les 2, merci encore


C'est mon petit dernier 
À défaut d'avoir fait un troisième enfant j'ai adopté un 🙀


----------



## Nanie (6 Juillet 2022)

Très bonne initiative, je valide !!! Dommage qu’il ne compte pas pour les 2 jours enfants…


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Ah pas bête les 2 jours sup enfants 
Je vais tenté de négocier ça avec les parents 
Surtout qu'à chaque fois ils me charient sur le comportement de mon chat 
Ils me disent que je me comporte avec lui comme si c'était mon petit dernier


----------



## chantal01 (14 Juillet 2022)

Nanie a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> J’aurais besoin d’une confirmation au sujet des dates à mettre sur la lettre de licenciement que je ne vais pas tarder à recevoir SVP. Les 2 contrats pour une fratrie ont  debuté  le 01/09/2021 en année complète et se termineront le 31/08/2022 suite à la séparation des parents et leur déménagement. J’ai pris 1 semaine de vacances à Noël, 1 à Pâques et 3 semaines en août 2022 (du 08/08/22 au 28/08/22). Le préavis est bien de 15 jours et il faut ôter les vacances ce qui nous ramènerait à une remise en main propre le 27/07/2022 ?
> Merci d’avoir pris le temps de me lire et me répondre.
> Bonne journée à tous.


----------

